

Catching Fire: How Cooking Made Us Human - riffer
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/6250132/Catching-Fire-How-Cooking-Made-Us-Human-by-Richard-Wrangham-review.html#

======
tokenadult
"The circumstantial evidence Wrangham gathers is, if anything, even more
compelling. His review of the anthropological literature, for instance, shows
that no one, ancient or modern, settled or nomadic, has ever survived for more
than a couple of seasons on an exclusively raw diet. Humans, Wrangham says,
are as adapted to cooked food as cows are to grass."

The review communicates much about what is interesting about this new book.
I've read an earlier book (a collection of articles) that included some of
Wrangham's writings, and this whole topic of the evolution of human eating is
full of implications for life today, with Wrangham definitely acknowledged as
one of the leading authors on the topic.

~~~
cpach
That seems like an interesting anthology. Do you remember the title of it?

~~~
tokenadult
Evolution of the human diet: the known, the unknown, and the unknowable,
edited by Peter S. Ungar. Oxford; New York: Oxford University Press, 2007.

~~~
cpach
Thanks!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Mentioned several times before, so there's already lots of discussion that
might be worth checking out:

<http://searchyc.com/human+cooking>

